# Firefox or Chrome?



## Slyakin (Feb 15, 2010)

I just thought that it would be nice to see what people would choose out of all the browsers out there. I personally lean to Firefox, but others may choose differently. Let's see your opinions!

By the way, I already use Firefox. I only want to see your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 15, 2010)

Usually FireFox

although I seem to be using Chrome a lot more that I used to recently


----------



## Ichigo570 (Feb 15, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Usually FireFox
> 
> although I seem to be using Chrome a lot more that I used to recently



Same here.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 15, 2010)

I think that Chrome is a bit more popular, because of the ways that Google advertises it. All the time on Youtube, it tells me to switch to Chrome, and it gets on my nerves.


----------



## prowler (Feb 15, 2010)

Chrome for simpleness
Firefox for add-ons


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 15, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I think that Chrome is a bit more popular, because of the ways that Google advertises it. All the time on Youtube, it tells me to switch to Chrome, and it gets on my nerves.


Never seen that

You have AdBlock+ ?


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Feb 15, 2010)

Chrome for everything. It's been a long while since I've used the over-hyped Firefox. I just think it's way too much of a hassle.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 15, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have Adblock. I'll post a pic of it.

Edit: Wait, it's not there anymore. Huh.


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 15, 2010)

I recommend FireFox.

I used to use it, but I had to switch to Chrome because it keeps freezing for some reason on this laptop.  Chromes doesn't freeze, but every once in a while fonts are messed up (especially my webs.com site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), my Blackboard classes don't like it ("browser not supported"), and I keep getting security errors from Flash, which shows they haven't been working on Flash compatibility as much as they should be.

Chrome FTL.  FireFox FTW.  ...except on this laptop


----------



## anaxs (Feb 15, 2010)

google chrome is pretty good, i cant lie but i like firefow much better
internet explorer is out of the question


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, I just put IE in there for the kicks.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

Chrome, because it has extensions just like Firefox and is much faster.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 15, 2010)

Firefox, obviously. Why isn't Safari or Opera on the poll? Why only Firefox and Chrome?

On the otherhand, IE9 looks interesting. Seriously!


----------



## Hardkaare (Feb 15, 2010)

They are both kinda equal for me, i use firefox on everything except for machines with less than 2 gigs of ram.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2010)

I use IE!





















Lol no.


Firefox FTW.


----------



## Ninn (Feb 15, 2010)

Firefox, all the way for me.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 15, 2010)

I actually deleted Chrome off my computer, it just didn't seem safe enough for me.  I got pop-ups and flash ads left and right, even with Adblock. 
Firefox ftw!


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 15, 2010)

firefox for life!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 15, 2010)

Chromez is da best. I wish there were better apps, though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 15, 2010)

firefox normally, for all:.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 15, 2010)

Chrome for life G


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 15, 2010)

chrome!


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Feb 15, 2010)

Where's the safari button?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 15, 2010)

I am adoring Chrome. I was die-hard FF user for YEARS, then hopped onto Chrome for beta. been stuck on the small imprint of chrome


----------



## Depravo (Feb 15, 2010)

After using Firefox for years I decided to give Chrome a full-time try out. So far I've found no reason to go back to Firefox. Chrome is much faster and has extensions for everything I need.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 15, 2010)

Firefox FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried Chrome before it was alright but I still like firefox more.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 15, 2010)

Meh, I'm torn between my two great loves, Firefox and Chrome.

Oh Chrome, with your lightweight simplicity, could you be what I'm looking for?
Or Firefox, with your many plugins and dedicated developers?

Meh, I guess I'll be polygamous.


----------



## Lortamios (Feb 15, 2010)

Mozilla Firefox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Google Chrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Google Chrome has loads of innovative new features and can be as user friendly or technically advanced as you would like it to be depending on how _you_ use it.


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 15, 2010)

google chrome!
it's just faster then firefox, IE and safari


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 15, 2010)

Lortamios said:
			
		

> Mozilla Firefox
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god your like that guy on the austar ads.
your face 3 stars


----------



## Lortamios (Feb 15, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> oh god your like that guy on the austar ads.
> your face 3 stars




Your joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Your mom


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 15, 2010)

its true!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 16, 2010)

Once Chrome gets *true* adblocking, I'm instantly switching to it on my Mac (from Safari). Use Chrome on all my Windows computers all the time tho.

Chrome > Firefox (again, with true adblocking)


----------



## mkoo (Feb 16, 2010)

Opera 10,50 is not only faster chrome, is more feature rich.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> Opera 10,50 is not only faster chrome, is more feature rich.


I am sorry to inform that that ain't true.

I tested out opera beta and two versions of firefox, chrome, safari, and internet explorer speeds with "peacemaker" browser benchmark.

Chrome was 3800 so points on my machine.

Opera was 3400

firefox was 2850 or so

Also safari in speed was actually better - 3900 or so points. But, Chrome is better to use (mostly because of nice tabbing and the one bar to rule them all apples etc.)


----------



## zeromac (Feb 16, 2010)

Firefox for the add-ons

But personally i use Safari (Yea bitches what?!)


----------



## Sumea (Feb 16, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Firefox for the add-ons
> 
> But personally i use Safari (Yea bitches what?!)


What?

You use the fastest browser and as long as user is not bound to the fact that tabs do not save you are gonna be fine, no?

I still use chrome though. (Ironically this is typed from portable edition of firefox when chrome and proxying with machine at hand is not all fine and dandy)


----------



## PettingZoo (Feb 16, 2010)

Minefield nightlys.

Also zeromac, enjoy your bad webkit browser


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow very informative tread, I didn't know that Chrome was getting so popular.
I just tried it a couple of weeks ago and I like it, but it seems to lack a lot of customization and control over the performance compared to FF.
Maybe that's the point, making it easier and simple, but I'd rather have full control over my application than having a simplified experience, after all I stick with windows 7 and I never thought of switching to a Mac OS........
I might use Chrome once they develop an effective adblock plugin, I just hate some advertising and I'd like to be able to block anything I don't like to see.
There are also several others pluging that I use in FF and I'm not too sure they have their equivalent in Chrome, but yeah I recognize there is a good potential in there...........


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 16, 2010)

Firefox all the way


----------



## Forstride (Feb 16, 2010)

I use Firefox, but I do like Chrome as well (It runs a bit smoother than FF in my opinon).  I don't like the interface for Chrome however (The layout of things is just weird to me).


----------



## ViviOrnitier (Feb 16, 2010)

Firefox is beast.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 16, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Wow very informative tread, I didn't know that Chrome was getting so popular.
> I just tried it a couple of weeks ago and I like it, but it seems to lack a lot of customization and control over the performance compared to FF.
> Maybe that's the point, making it easier and simple, but I'd rather have full control over my application than having a simplified experience, after all I stick with windows 7 and I never thought of switching to a Mac OS........
> I might use Chrome once they develop an effective adblock plugin, I just hate some advertising and I'd like to be able to block anything I don't like to see.
> There are also several others pluging that I use in FF and I'm not too sure they have their equivalent in Chrome, but yeah I recognize there is a good potential in there...........



The beta release allows extensions such as an addblocker and you can get themes.

Anyway, chrome rules.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer chrome because I dont use half of the fancy firefox features and chrome's simplicity catches my eye


----------



## Sephi (Feb 16, 2010)

I use firefox and chromium at the same time, I like firefox for the side bar extension, downthemall, proper ad block and greasemonkey, chromium is used on my netbook (which I'm on right now) because firefox doesn't run as smoothly as I'd like.

opera beta is pretty nice, glass theme is pretty, but I can't get used to the different hotkeys and the way it renders certain things gets annoying.



			
				chrisman01 said:
			
		

> I recommend FireFox.
> 
> I used to use it, but I had to switch to Chrome because it keeps freezing for some reason on this laptop.  Chromes doesn't freeze, but every once in a while fonts are messed up (especially my webs.com site
> 
> ...



firefox is probably freezing due to your profile getting all unclean, try making a new one by running "firefox.exe -ProfileManager"


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2010)

I use Chrome more often now ^-^


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 16, 2010)

WHO VOTED IE?

I choose Firefox. Chrome is just messed up on my computer, it's not fast at all and most websites screw up on it.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 16, 2010)

Firefox and opera, i find that opera is faster than firefox, and firefox takes much more ram than opera does, however firefox has the add ons that opera does not so i just use both of them.


----------



## Shinryuji (Feb 16, 2010)

I personally don't like Chrome. I used it for a bit, but FF works so much better with a mac, plus, when you open up a new tab on FF, you don't get all your most visited sites pop up. Which can be really awkward when they are porn sites. In college. In front of a teacher. Who knows that they are porn sites.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Shinryuji said:
			
		

> I personally don't like Chrome. I used it for a bit, but FF works so much better with a mac, plus, when you open up a new tab on FF, you don't get all your most visited sites pop up. Which can be really awkward when they are porn sites. In college. In front of a teacher. Who knows that they are porn sites.


You can edit the most visited sites, you know. Also, there's a porn button for a reason.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 16, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Firefox and opera, i find that opera is faster than firefox, and firefox takes much more ram than opera does, however firefox has the add ons that opera does not so i just use both of them.


Ooooo jalaneme






I use firefox, have for quite some time, use to use Opera a while back switched over to firefox a few years ago and have been happy with it since.


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You can edit the most visited sites, you know. Also, there's a porn button for a reason.



Incognito mode FTMFW. 

Also, I like how in Chrome, if one process is unresponsive, you can just terminate that process and have everything else run just fine. Don't think you can do that in FF or IE.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 16, 2010)

Firefox.

I've been using the same set of extensions for years now, I'm well adjusted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't dream of using Chrome, I make good use of all these addons.

Edit: Firefox does have a private browsing mode, Ctrl+Shift+P.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 16, 2010)

Chrome if you want speed. 

Firefox if you want customization.


----------



## Seven (Feb 16, 2010)

Jumped on the Chrome Beta updated and haven't turned back. Hasn't crashed more than Firefox in the whole year I used it.


----------



## mkoo (Feb 16, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I use firefox and chromium at the same time, I like firefox for the side bar extension, downthemall, proper ad block and greasemonkey, chromium is used on my netbook (which I'm on right now) because firefox doesn't run as smoothly as I'd like.
> 
> opera beta is pretty nice, glass theme is pretty, but I can't get used to the different hotkeys and the way it renders certain things gets annoying.
> 
> ...


You can remap shortcuts in Opera


----------



## user0002 (Feb 16, 2010)

My first preference is Opera. Then Chrome. That's all I need. No Firefox, no IE (except for when I need to check out how my web page developments appear in different browsers, but that's all what I need Firefox or IE for).


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 16, 2010)

Firefox, I'm addicted to add-ons.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 16, 2010)

If it weren't for the fact that there's no video downloader/mass downloader like DownThemAll on Chrome, I'd be using it.  But, since Firefox has one, I use that.  Chrome is better, though.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 16, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> firefox is probably freezing due to your profile getting all unclean, try making a new one by running "firefox.exe -ProfileManager"


I agree, most firefox problems are due to a corrupt profile, or an addon/extension that's not playing nicely.  If firefox plays fine in a new profile, then it's something in your old one that's fucked up.

The stable/official versions of chrome have had extensions for a while now, no need to use a beta...

IE8 separates it's tabs into different processes.  No, it doesn't have a built-in task manager, because you just use the windows task manager.

IE7/8 on Vista/7 (if you have UAC enabled) has more security features than firefox.
It uses ASLR and Protected Mode to stop exploits. This article shows exploit types that break firefox's security. Yes, that article is old (from firefox 2's time), but it's main focus is the lack of Protected Mode, and _Firefox still does not have protected mode or ASLR_. Firefox 4 should bring full support (Official source).

This isn't the age of IE6, people.


----------



## sfg (Feb 16, 2010)

At the moment the only reason I'm not giving Chrome a chance is because of the stupid way it handles search engines. I'm sorry, I can't go from having a nice dropdown menu from where to choose the search engine I want and the easiness of adding them there from Firefox to the way it works in Chrome. 

Plus, Firefox 3.6 had some very noticeable speed increase. Chrome is not THAT much faster anymore. 

Oh yeah, I also don't like having the bookmarks button in the right side, instead of having it in the menu bar like in Firefox. 

I would not force myself to get used to a different UI just for a slight speed increase and the bonus of joining the new group of nonconformist kids.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, I'd have never thought my poll about this would be so popular! Okay, after you guys complaining, I'll go ahead and add the other browsers. Can't wait to see your opinions!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 16, 2010)

What's this about chrome being able to use adblock?  I have an older Chrome on my main pc and it took awhile even following the instructions to chop in this ad blocking tool that is out there which made no sense it was that bitchy.  I tried to stuff it on another install some months back and put the blocker in and it refused to take which pissed me off and I haven't touched Chrome since.

I like the speed and low profile setup of Chrome with that wide view area, but the lack of ease of getting in plugins (which I barely use, sometimes noscript usually just adblock plus) is aggravating.

I didn't know there was a Firefox 3.6 out though that supposedly renders much faster.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 16, 2010)

dsfsdfsdf


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 16, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> What's this about chrome being able to use adblock?  I have an older Chrome on my main pc and it took awhile even following the instructions to chop in this ad blocking tool that is out there which made no sense it was that bitchy.  I tried to stuff it on another install some months back and put the blocker in and it refused to take which pissed me off and I haven't touched Chrome since.
> 
> I like the speed and low profile setup of Chrome with that wide view area, but the lack of ease of getting in plugins (which I barely use, sometimes noscript usually just adblock plus) is aggravating.
> 
> I didn't know there was a Firefox 3.6 out though that supposedly renders much faster.



https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail...cnamgkkbiglidom

Now if someone'd just make a good equivalent of DownThemAll for Chrome, i'd use it XD


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 16, 2010)

Before checking back here I gave it another shot as I saw it was full updated to v4 like 6 days ago only and that it has plugins and junk.  It seems pretty slick so far and I think I was using old v1 or v2 of the thing from some time ago in 09.

I need privacy though, can that most viewed sites thing when you do a new page be erased/disabled as that's just bs.

The Adblock+ plugin even with the subscription enabled sucks as I'm getting considerable ads that I never got with the real adblock plus on firefox.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 16, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Before checking back here I gave it another shot as I saw it was full updated to v4 like 6 days ago only and that it has plugins and junk.  It seems pretty slick so far and I think I was using old v1 or v2 of the thing from some time ago in 09.
> 
> *I need privacy though, can that most viewed sites thing when you do a new page be erased/disabled as that's just bs.*
> 
> The Adblock+ plugin even with the subscription enabled sucks as I'm getting considerable ads that I never got with the real adblock plus on firefox.


Ctrl+shift+N for porn mode.


----------



## Splych (Feb 16, 2010)

Chrome for me. i realized the extra stuff in FireFox was un-used by me. 

i decided to use chrome or simplicity as well.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha porn mode.  I knew of incognito but my issue is a general security one, not hiding from the wifey as this is my laptop and it's on lockdown by passwords.  I just don't like the feature and want it gone.


Oh and I did more looking, I was on a third party site and then used the google backed one and there is one just as AdBlock that is someones pet project using the firefox model and that one works fine.  I'm digging this a bit more.  Not sure I'm up for a switch, at least on the main pc but on my ultralight notebook I may.

Meh it needs work in the parts of when you end up clearing the cache and so on.  I told it specifically not to remove cookies or passwords but it still likes to erase any logins I have set on sites, unacceptable.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 17, 2010)

Firefox all the way, man! 
Chrome is "alright"
Internet Explorer can suck my.....
Safari, i've never used(and never will)
And I kinda used Maxthon....


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 17, 2010)

The ridiculous thing about Chrome's incognito mode is that it disables your extensions, even though this is when you need Adblock the most.


----------



## mdp_1992 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, well I've been using FireFox for around 2 years now... or whenever it was released. Anyways, I switched to Chrome, but I still have FireFox because I find it...Cleaner and more organized. Like..It takes less space, and what's good about it because every time I install a toolbar by accident, don't ask why, they never get on Chrome


----------



## Rydian (Feb 17, 2010)

maxlwin536 said:
			
		

> And I kinda used Maxthon....Maxthon is a shell for IE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.0 was released in 2004, but they had test versions publicly released before that... I used them because they were much better than IE6 at that time. XD


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 17, 2010)

firefox, chrome is so slow


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chrome just seems to be working better with my ISP or to be more accurate with my connection. 

Still whenever im linux, which is most of the time, its basically Firefox.


----------



## user0002 (Feb 17, 2010)

New vote options now? Well, I would have voted for opera if it was possible earlier but since it wasn't my vote went to chrome.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 17, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> New vote options now? Well, I would have voted for opera if it was possible earlier but since it wasn't my vote went to chrome.


Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## LonerWlf (Feb 18, 2010)

Google Chrome.

I think it's a lot faster at downloads and streaming then the rest.


----------



## Splych (Feb 18, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> The ridiculous thing about Chrome's incognito mode is that it disables your extensions, even though this is when you need Adblock the most.


I noticed that... I wonder if you could enable extensions, but I doubt that would happen. At least turn extensions off in Incognito Mode, and then after that let the users choose whether or not they want the extensions turned on.


----------



## 67birdman (Feb 18, 2010)

Chrome, its simple and fast.
Thats usually all you need in a browser..


----------

